

CouchDB ships 1.2.0, Windows packages, new website - nslater
http://couchdb.apache.org/

======
rmccue
I've looked into using this before and couldn't work out why I'd want to use
it over alternatives, or how it stored data.

I think the new website is fantastic, as I now know all of this and more just
from a quick glace. Great work.

~~~
lvillani
> _I think the new website is fantastic, as I now know all of this and more
> just from a quick glace. Great work._

I noticed that it is almost identical to Apache Cordova's [1]. Is there an
ongoing effort to bring a consistent look to all Apache projects websites?

[1]: <https://incubator.apache.org/cordova/>

~~~
nslater
I wouldn't say this is part of an intentional standardisation effort, but we
worked closely with the Cordova team on this.

If other projects want to co-ordinate with us, I would welcome that.

------
iamwil
Does anyone know if they have CouchDB on iOS, Android, or even on the browser?
Last I checked, they didn't, and only had experimental builds on each.

To me, that'd be a much more compelling reason to use CouchDB, since syncing
between server and client is a pain, and having CouchDB on both servers and
client would make development life much easier for me.

If not, then publish the replication protocol. I tried looking for it once,
and only found scant information on the mailing lists and documentation.

~~~
daleharvey
Couchbase mobile is the CouchDB server running on android and ios, it works
and is a released product by Couchbase, they are also planning to supercede
these with native implementations (TouchDB for iOS and Android)

While building TouchDB Jens documented the replication protocol here:
[https://github.com/couchbaselabs/TouchDB-
iOS/wiki/Replicatio...](https://github.com/couchbaselabs/TouchDB-
iOS/wiki/Replication-Algorithm)

I am working on (actually am right now) the in browser implementation of
CouchDB called PouchDB (<https://github.com/mikeal/pouchdb>) it is nearing a
beta release.

~~~
robterrell
Hooray, been hacking on the upstream PouchDB myself, glad to hear you've got
it far along!

~~~
daleharvey
Awesome, got a url? the more working on this the merrier :)

------
justauser
Is Damien Katz still involved or completely moved onto the
Membase...Couchio...Couchbase entity now?

I like the layout and high contrast of the new site. My only comment is
perhaps a header link to the "Quick Links" at the footer. I tend to want to
look at documentation quite a bit and the scroll to the footer was not
intuitive.

~~~
janl
Damien works full-time on Couchbase technology now. Some of which is still
applicable to Apache CouchDB and is and will be contributed back to the
project, but he is no longer directly involved. The rest of the team more than
makes up for it though :)

~~~
js4all
I would like to thank you and those of the original team who are still being
involved for your support of the Apache fork. Many thanks.

When I read Damien's note back in January, I was prepared to never see updates
to CouchDB.

~~~
nslater
Just to clarify, the Couchbase product is a backwards-incompatible fork of
Apache CouchDB.

Apache CouchDB remains the original CouchDB.

It is where most of the developers are, and where most of the community is.

The one and only! HUZZAH! ;)

------
rdtsc
It's looking like a great release: auto-compaction, compression, speed
improvements, security stuff. Can't wait to try it.

------
js4all
Great news. CouchDB is still living. The change log is impressive.

However, it is worth to mention that the database file format has changed.
Once on 1.2 your files get upgraded to the new format. There is no going back.

------
peter_l_downs
Still no C API/Library/Tutorial. I just sent an email to the dev list, but for
anyone interested: check out pouch [0], a library I wrote.

[0] <https://github.com/peterldowns/pouch>

------
rb2k_
YAY! Seeing as this included snappy compression the last time I checked, I
might be able to replace the "couchbase single server" with the couchdb 1.2
release. Anybody tried that upgrade?

~~~
rb2k_
update: worked fine

------
kinleyd
I've been dabbling with CouchDB for a while now, and have been keenly
following developments with CouchBase. It's looking good on both fronts. :)

------
antonios
I believe CouchDB is starting to feel a much more mature and polished product
nowdays. Kudos to the developers for their hard work.

~~~
drudru11
Yeah, totally agree. Great work couchdb team on this release!

------
pdhborges
Another site with a fixed header taking a large chunk of the screen.
Seriously, what's wrong with you designers!!??

~~~
pooriaazimi
I specially hate it on blogs, or other pages that have a long content. I like
to press 'space' to move to the next page[1], but with these fixed-header
mania lately, I have to press space and then up-arrow a couple times... This
trend has to stop NOW. Use frames(!) if you have to...

\-- [1] when Safari Reader fails to capture the main content

------
JulianMorrison
What's new?

~~~
rdtsc
[http://www.apache.org/dist/couchdb/notes/1.2.0/apache-
couchd...](http://www.apache.org/dist/couchdb/notes/1.2.0/apache-
couchdb-1.2.0.html)

Highlights I like:

* Speed improvements (native JSON parser)

* Autocompaction (no need to create daemons to compact db periodically anymore).

* Snappy compression enabled by default (should reduce db sizes and perhaps provide some speed improvements)

* Added built-in changes feed filter _view. This basically means you can use your view to filter your changes feed.

~~~
justauser
Does anyone know what language the previous JSON parser was written
in...Erlang?

~~~
janl
Yup. We used mochijson2.

------
pertorstensson
Any package for Mac in the works?

~~~
mark_l_watson
It builds easily from source. Use homebrew to get the dependencies. Or, wait a
while and then do "brew install couchdb" after the homebrew build scripts are
updated.

~~~
daleharvey
That being said, there are still mac builds in the works

~~~
kika
Couchbase single server for Mac had a nice menubar widget, which allowed for
control of the couchdb process, had shortcuts to Futon and logs, etc. Does
anyone know where the sources are? I'm using build-couch scripts now and want
to reintroduce this widget back there.

~~~
daleharvey
<https://github.com/couchbase/couchdbx-app>

~~~
kika
awesome, thanks!

